# Hayes Bros?



## ruinedmetropolis (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is a post 1900 bottle or not but it's not a normal find for me.  It has raised lettering that says "Hayes Bros."  Below that is the word "Trademark," and then there is a raised horseshoe.  Inside the horseshoe are the words "Established 1871."  Below the symbol it says "Registered" and "Chicago, ILL."  On the back are the words "This bottle is never sold."  No marks on the bottom.  An internet search didn't get any results.  As usual, all help is much appreciated.


----------



## sweetrelease (Jul 21, 2006)

that looks like a bolb top,so it most likly is pre 1900,but just a guess ,matt


----------



## capsoda (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Bob, It's a Hutchinson {hutch}soda bottle. They were used from the early 1880s until some time in the 1920 buy some bottlers.

 I'm from the south so I can't help with that perticular bottler.


----------

